#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Behringer Europower EP2500 vs. Boost PX-2400

## Koszmo

Ik was al een hele tijd van plan om een nieuwe versterker aan te schaffen en nu mijn huidig (hifi)versterker het heeft begeven is de tijd rijp om er eentje aan te schaffen, maar nu is de vraag welke?

Na een beetje onderzoeken en zoeken ben ik uitgekomen op deze 2 versterkers:

_Behringer Europower EP2500_ *Prijs:  473,-*
 [list][*]2 x 1200 Watts in 2-Ohm/2400 Watts in 4-Ohm bridged operation  
2-channel, parallel or bridged mono operating modes for flexible application [*] Independent limiters for each channel offer dependable protection against distortion[*]Precise signal and clip LED indicators to monitor performance[*]Selectable low-frequency filters (30 Hz or 50 Hz) remove distracting infra-sound frequencies  [*] Professional SPEAKON® and "touch-proof" binding post loudspeaker outputs enable secure operation  [*]Connection option for extra amps in parallel operation[*]Ultra-reliable TOSHIBA®/FAIRCHILD® high-power transistors [*]High-quality components and exceptionally rugged construction for long life and durability [*]High-current TOROID® toroidal transformer for absolute reliability and lowest noise emission[*]"Back-to-front" ventilation system including air filter with automatically adjusting fan speed for smooth operation[*]Independent DC and thermal overload protection on each channel automatically protects amplifier and speakers [*]Designed in Germany. Manufactured under ISO9000 certified management system[/list]http://www.shop.licht-geluid.nl/detail.aspx?ID=915

_Boost PX-2400_ *Prijs:  369,-*
 [list][*]2 x 2200 Watt maximaal vermogen  [*]2 x 1200 Watt / 4 Ohm RMS  [*]2 x 800 Watt / 8 Ohm RMS  [*]1 x 2400 Watt / 8 Ohm Bridge Mode RMS  [*]Frequentie bereik: 20Hz &gt; 20kHz  [*]S/N Ratio: &gt;95dB  [*]2 fasen koelsysteem  [*]Temperatur Controlle, Overbelastingsbeveiliging  [*]XLR en jack IN  [*]Klemmen / Speakon UIT  [*]483 ( BREED) x 455 ( DIEP ) x 132 / 3HE ( HOOG )  [*]Gewicht : 30 Kg[/list]http://www.mediazero-shop.de/index.h...dstufe1215.htm

Zoals je ziet is het verschil bijna  100,- en dus wel even de moeite waard om even advies te vragen.
Zelf zat ik te denken aan de Boost, gezien de specs en de wetenschap dat dit een redelijk nieuw merk is met in het achterhoord dat de lage prijs van boost komt door penetratiepolitiek.

Wat vinden jullie hiervan en wat zouden jullie doen? Graag met redenatie..

Alvast Bedankt!

Lars

----------


## djroyS

jah kom ik weer ik ben golves mij een van de weinige op dit forum die voor BOOST is

----------


## DJ.T

Boost en DAP schijnt vrijwel hetzelfde te zijn (OEMertje?)
Ik mag toch graag denken dat er tussen een Behringer en DAP een verschil in kwaliteit zit.
Misschien is het een vooroordeel als ik zeg dat ik het raar vind als die specs van die Boost zouden kloppen, want die specs voor dit geld, dan is hij ofwel in een week kapot of het klopt gewoon niet.
De makers van de ''echte'' amps doen dan toch iets verkeerd als blijkt dat je dit kan maken, met een degelijke kwaliteit en dat dan ook nog voor dit geld aan de eindgebruiker kan verkopen!
Ik hoop dat iemand mij verteld dat ik niet gelijk heb en dat de marktleiders echt iets fout doen en de prijzen van de versterkers ineens kelderen zodat iedereen voor weinig een topproduct kan beziitten maar iets verteld mij dat het helaas niet zo mag zijn.
Alleen al omdat ik de spec's van de Boost voor geen meter vertrouw zou ik voor de Behringer gaan.
Boost lijkt mij weer een leuk OEM bakje maar niet meer dan dat.

----------


## Staaf

Is deze boost niet idem aan de T-amp (ik dacht 3200, of 2300)?

----------


## laserguy

sorry maar ik ben gek op clip limiters dus ik zou zeker voor de Behringer gaan. Zeker omdat die clip limiters samen met die laagaf filter op 30/50Hz mij zeer doet denken aan de QSC RMX reeks en misschien hebben ze daar een beetje van afgekeken? En als dat zo is dan heb je een dijk van een versterker voor weinig geld bij Behringer

----------


## Staaf

Ben zelf reeds ongeveer een jaar in het bezit van zo'n EP2500, deze wordt elke week gebruikt en dit tot grote tevredenheid.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik heb nog niet met de Behringer gewerkt, maar ik heb al wel ongeveer een maand de Boost PX-2400 in mijn bezit. I.c.m. mijn nieuwe zelfbouw-subs presteert deze toch prima. Hij doet precies waarvoor hij is gebouwd (versterken dus) en voor de zekerheid toch 2 beveiligingen.  :Wink: 

@DJ T.: aangezien zowel Behringer als DAP OEM-merken zijn: waarom zou Boost op hetzelfde niveau als DAP zitten? Ik ben benieuwd naar een doorgronde argumentatie.

----------


## DJ.T

Zowel Behringer als DAP zijn OEM merken, vast niet alle producten die ze hebben, maar dat geld voor beiden.
Er is alleen een verschil in een OEM product wat bedoeld is om een ''top''product na te maken en dat in een lagere prijs categorie te brengen. Dit kan dan dmv goedkopere/kwalitatief mindere producten er in te stoppen, maar ook doordat het vrijwel nagebouwd kan worden is er veel minder research nodig.
Wat de bedoeling van DAP is, is om een product in het lage midden marktsegment aan te bieden voor net iets minder dan andere producten in die categorie.
Dat ze beide missers hebben is bekend, dit kan natuurlijk gebeuren.
Waarom ik Boost dan op hetzelfde niveau als DAP zet?
Ik ben absoluut geen kenner wat betreft DAP, maar naar wat ik vernomen heb is de DAP Palladium (of toch misschien een andere serie) op enkele details na hetzelfde als de Boost.
Ik hoor het graag als ik verkeerd zit, ik hoop ook graag dat ik verkeerd zit want dat bespaart menig wat mensen toch weer 100 euro!

----------


## Banned

Tja al die OEM produkten worden bijna altijd in dezelfde fabriek gemaakt. Het zijn juist de componenten die worden gebruikt of niet worden gebruikt waar edoor er prijsverschil in zit.

Heb geen ervaring met Behringer. Met DAP heb ik de ervaring dat bij Clipping juist meer gelijkspanniong wordt gegeven ( dus niet echt goed beveiligd )

Zelf heb ik veel Alto gebruikt en ben daar erg tevreden over. BOost zal niet verkeerd zijn en zeker niet voor die prijs.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Dit is toch grappig... De Boost is identiek aan de T-amp en komt zelfs uit dezelfde fabriek! Toch is ie op de een of andere manier goedkoper (neem dan inderdaad aan dat het om een aantal componenten gaat).

DJ.T vindt dat de Boost toch op de hoogte van DAP zit. Nu is er een webshop die Behringer uit hun assortiment schrapt, omdat zij Boost van betere kwaliteit vindt. Toch wel interessant.

----------


## Staaf

Ik volg ook al geruime tijd de postings die verschijnen op dit en andere fora over de T-amp versterkers.  Ze zouden mij evt ook interesseren (voor ivm met de aankoopprijs).  De enige met slechte ervaringen tot nu toe is Michael.
Zijn er Uberhaupt al anderen met goede en/of slechte ervaringen.

P.S.  De reacties van Pulse en Davy Gabriels heb ik ook allemaal gelezen en deze zijn dan weer positief.

----------


## Gast1401081

Made in China, waar de soldeermiepen nog voor een kommetje rijst in de rij gaan staan...
en idd , ( er is al een topic over) die behringer lijkt errug veel op de qsc-rmx-deries, die dan ook ...uit china komt.

----------


## Koszmo

betekend dat ook dat de behringer identiek is aan de qsc maar door het andere merkje behringer goedkoper is?

Ik ga de amp trouwens gebruiken voor thuisgebruik en in de toekomst om mee op sjouw te gaan...

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Staaf_
> 
> Ik volg ook al geruime tijd de postings die verschijnen op dit en andere fora over de T-amp versterkers.  Ze zouden mij evt ook interesseren (voor ivm met de aankoopprijs).  De enige met slechte ervaringen tot nu toe is Michael.
> Zijn er Uberhaupt al anderen met goede en/of slechte ervaringen.
> 
> P.S.  De reacties van Pulse en Davy Gabriels heb ik ook allemaal gelezen en deze zijn dan weer positief.



hoi staaf, ikzelf heb 1x ta-1400 mkII, 2x ta-2400 mkII en 2x TA-3200mkII in de verhuur. Gaan elk weekend weg, nu bijna een jaar aan een stuk. Nog geen enkel probleem mee gehad. (wel met m'n rug door 't gewicht  :Smile: )
wel twijfel ik eerlijk gezegd wat aan 't opgegeven vermogen van de TA-3200mkII. Daarom heb ik een afspraak later deze week met m'n hersteller om 1-en-ander te checken in 't labo. Ik houd je op de hoogte

----------


## ronny

> citaat:wel twijfel ik eerlijk gezegd wat aan 't opgegeven vermogen van de TA-3200mkII. Daarom heb ik een afspraak later deze week met m'n hersteller om 1-en-ander te checken in 't labo. Ik houd je op de hoogte



Zou je zo vriendelijk willen zijn om de resultaten dan hier op het forum te vermelden. 

Een collega van me(davy gabriëls) heeft ook 2 amprackjes met t-amps erin.  per amprack ta-2400 en ta-3200. Hij is er ook bijna ieder weekend mee op de weg.  Hij heeft er ook nog geen problemen mee gehad.

Het zou leuk zijn om eens echte testresultaten te weten van deze versterkers dan.

mvg
ronny

----------


## EricW

Ik ben sinds enkele weken ook in het bezit van een Ta3200 II en een Ta2400 II.

Nog maar 2 keer meegeweest dus maar da's tot nu toe prima bevallen. Ta3200 met 4 subjes uren achter elkaar volle bak (@ 4 ohm dus), bleef perfect koel  :Smile: 

Enige puntje bij mij is dat de Ta3200 dus een zachte maar irritante zoem door de speakers geeft. Na reeds omgeruild te zijn heb ik vernomen dat dit nogal normaal schijnt te zijn bij de T Amps [xx(] Jammer, want de 2400 is perfect stil.

PS: ik ben natuurlijk ook benieuwd naar de resultaten.

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door EricW_
> 
> Enige puntje bij mij is dat de Ta3200 dus een zachte maar irritante zoem door de speakers geeft. Na reeds omgeruild te zijn heb ik vernomen dat dit nogal normaal schijnt te zijn bij de T Amps [xx(]



en ik maar zoeken en kabels omwisselen  :Big Grin:

----------


## luc2366

alhoewel, bij mij zoemen de 3200'en niet altijd...

----------


## Koszmo

jongens ik wil graag weten wat ik nu het beste kan kiezen, ik bedoel T-amp leuk en aardig maar ik wil weten wat ik aan moet schaffen...

Hoewel de specs van de behringer minder zijn en hij duurder is... kan ik dan wel beter de behringer beter aanschaffen of toch beter voor de boost gaan?

----------


## Staaf

Denk dat ze kwalitatief wel gelijkaardig zijn.  Tweede hands zal de behringer wel meer waarde behouden als de boost.

P.S.  Ik weet niet of je het intussentijd al begrepen had maar de boost en de T-amp zijn één pot nat.

----------


## luc2366

denk t niet, de boost 2400 heeft maar 1 ventilator, de t-amp heeft er 2

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> denk t niet, de boost 2400 heeft maar 1 ventilator, de t-amp heeft er 2



welke T-amp? De 2400 of de 3200? Ik kan mij bijv. best voorstellen dat de 3200 extra koeling heeft, maar ze schijnen toch echt identiek te zijn (dus dan is de Boost PX-2400 gelijk aan de T-AMP TA-2400)

T-Amp en Boost komen zelfs uit dezelfde fabriek rollen  :Wink:

----------


## luc2366

op mijn ta-2400 staan nochthans 2 ventilatoren

----------


## Koszmo

Ik ben toch voor de EP2500 gegaan...

Klink nu al lekker  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Bedankt!

----------


## jurjen_barel

voor degenen die alsnog geinteresseerd zouden kunnen zijn: morgen moet k weer draaien, dan luister ik of er idd een beetje storing uit de Boost PX-2400 komt  :Wink:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Terwijl de lichtinstallatie nog uitstond, heb ik even voor mijn speakers gehangen.

Waarneming: ik kon geen brom horen in mijn speakers  :Wink: 

De Boost PX-2400 is dus bromvrij (bij mij iig). [8D]

----------


## luc2366

heeft die boost px-2400 nu 1 of 2 ventilators aan de achterzijde (vond beide foto's op internet dus ben niet zeker)? en heeft die nu clip-limiter of niet (nergens teruggevonden in een beschrijving)? vandaar misschien die 100 prijsverschil met de TA-2400MKII?

----------


## jurjen_barel

De Boost PX-2400 en PX-1600 hebben aan de achterkant één grote ventilator. De kleinere modellen (de PX-400, PX-600 en PX-1100) hebben twee kleintjes.

Vraag voldoende beantwoord?

----------


## luc2366

dan zijn 't niet dezelfde amps! de TA-2400MMKII heeft 2 (grote) ventilatoren én clip-limiters aan boord... vandaar het prijsverschil!

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> dan zijn 't niet dezelfde amps! de TA-2400MMKII heeft 2 (grote) ventilatoren én clip-limiters aan boord... vandaar het prijsverschil!



Weet je waarom? De T-amp TA-2400MMKII is de PX-1100 bij Boost  :Wink: 

En de PX-1100 heeft idd 2 ventilatoren...

Waar het verschil in zit?
Simpel: Thomann vermeld de Max.-vermogens, en Boost de RMS-vermogens. [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Bastisito

De EP-2500 is inderdaad een kopie van de QSC RMX reeks. Omdat er goedkopere onderdelen zijn gebruikt kan de prijs ook drastisch omlaag. De gaat natuurlijk ook ten koste van de kwaliteit. Neemt niet weg dat het een prima versterker is voor het geld, we gebruiken de 2500 namelijk ook. 
Als je net begint: speel op safe, en neem een versterker met cliplimiters. Dat geeft toch weer een stukje zekerheid bij je budgetspeakers.

----------


## Koszmo

dat heb ik gemerkt ja... ik heb de helft al verziekt bij het uit testen...[B)] [:I]

Alleen 1 vraagje:
Als ik mijn versterker (de EP2500) uitzet geeft kanaal 1 een paar tikjes... en op die tikjes knipper het clip ledje na een stuk of 4 keer is dit over een gaat het ledje langzaam uit(de spanning is er dus af)

klopt dit?

----------


## DJ.T

Die paar tikjes, zijn die door je speakers te horen of vanuit het apparaat zelf?
In het geval van over de speakers, zoek eens op hoe je correct je spullen afsluit  :Wink:

----------


## PowerSound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> 
> Die paar tikjes, zijn die door je speakers te horen of vanuit het apparaat zelf?
> In het geval van over de speakers, zoek eens op hoe je correct je spullen afsluit



Mhhh, ik ga echt niet al m'n Speakons afhalen om m'n amps uit te schakelen ! 
Anders heb ik dat voorschijnsle ook met m'n EP2500 (stereo) maar niet met de EP1500 in Bridge mode ! De EP2500 is totaal niet stabiel onder 2Ohms, en moet je daarvoor de EP1500 nemen (zelfde koeling als de EP2500 met half vermogen van deze!).

RMX is niet gelijk aan de EP serie !

RMX Inside : http://agaudiopro.com/gfx/misc/qsc_rmx2450_inside1.jpg
EP Inside : http://agaudiopro.com/gfx/misc/behri...00_inside1.jpg

Zegt genoeg !

----------


## gestoorde006

even een reactie.
een Behringer EP-2500 kost maar 420.- bij www.konijnmuziek.nl

----------


## SoundExperience

Kan iemand hier een duidelijk verslag vam de EP2500 posten ??? Dit omdat ik ook van plan ben er 1 te kopen.

----------


## Bastisito

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Koszmo_
> 
> Alleen 1 vraagje:
> Als ik mijn versterker (de EP2500) uitzet geeft kanaal 1 een paar tikjes... en op die tikjes knipper het clip ledje na een stuk of 4 keer is dit over een gaat het ledje langzaam uit(de spanning is er dus af)
> 
> klopt dit?



Hebben wij ook. Megagroot minpunt van deze versterker. Op het moment dat je die tikjes hoort zijn de condensatoren zich aan het ontladen OP je speakers!

----------


## timleurink

Als je dan toch voor Behringer wil gaan check dan deze site..
http://www.prowebshop.nl/default.asp

daar is nu de Behringer EUROPOWER EP2500 voor 389.00

succes er mee..

----------


## Overdrive

Grappenmaker [} :Smile: ] :Frown: 

http://www.shop.licht-geluid.nl/detail.aspx?ID=915

----------


## SoundExperience

 258 heb ik hem ookal gevonden. Maar dat was eigenlijk niet mijn vraag :S

----------


## timleurink

u

----------


## SoundExperience

iemand ????

Timleurink wat u ?  :Frown:

----------


## Speakertje

Dat vroeg ik mij ook af!!

Ik zou het vervelender vinden als bij uitschakelen de versterker een plop laat horen dan dat ik geen cliplimiters heb!! Als je een beetje je verstand gebruikt en weet waat je mee bezig ben, moet je toch wel in dit vak, dan kan je gerust zonder.

----------


## delight

behringer 2500 is momenteel al te koop voor 299

Heb zelf de 1500 ,veel plezier van gehad!!!

tis maar dat je het weet, het kan je een paar knaken schelen!

----------


## dj bobo

De reden dat die clipledjes oplichten is (naar horen) als volgt. Als je de versterker uitzet vindt er een ontlading plaats. Er ontstaat een soort van gelijkstroom (voor een korte tijd) Hier reageren die clipledjes op. 

Correct me if i'm wrong[?]. Mijn ex-techniekleraar heeft mij deze verklaring gegeven, ik zat namelijk met dezelfde vraag[:I]

Mvg Bob

----------


## martijnwesterbrink

Is hier dan bijna niemand tervreden met Behringer?
Ik snap ook wel dat Behringer niet een top merk is maar volgens mij kun je er nog heel wat mee! Vooral als beginnend figuur kun je met een beetje Behringer tafel als redelijk wat uit de kast halen. ik denk met de versterkers net zo! Semi prof een goede benaming? Correct me if im wrong..

Als er nog mensen zijn met goed tips of suggesties voor Mr. Behringer, mail dan even. Dan kan ik hem dat  vertellen als ik hem de volgende keer spreek...

----------

